# Elder scrolls 4: oblivion



## Eradius Lore (May 10, 2005)

one of my most anticipated games. i loved morrowind and oblivion looks a thousend times better (and thats saying something) have a look at the screenshots at http://www.elderscrolls.com/art/obliv_screenshots_01.htm yes and these are actual screenshots from the game.


----------



## Tsujigiri (May 10, 2005)

For once I'm going to agree with you, the eyecandy looks very nice. Any idea what the game play is like?


----------



## Stormflame (May 10, 2005)

Elder Scrolls III on Xbox took up over a yr of my life....lol.  I loved it and it was like a drug.  'Four'....well, dang, I can't wait....


----------



## Tsujigiri (May 10, 2005)

lol


----------



## Tyranus (May 10, 2005)

I have been anticipating this game for a long while, does anyone know when it is supposed to be released?


----------



## Eradius Lore (May 11, 2005)

Tsujigiri said:
			
		

> Any idea what the game play is like?


 
i know that they are complutley redisigning the combat on the game, and also it will be bigger than elder scrolls 3: morrowind but apart from that not much else i know



			
				Tyranus said:
			
		

> I have been anticipating this game for a long while, does anyone know when it is supposed to be released?


 
i think it will be released early 2006.


----------



## Bladecutter (May 12, 2005)

I have the collectors set of morrowind, it comes with tribunal and bloodmoon, and a map! rawr! 

I like it, aside from all of the damn random desktop crashes... and i saw screenies from 4, so i would love to play it.


----------



## Eradius Lore (May 13, 2005)

i also have the collectors set of morrowind and 73 mods on top of that.


----------



## Wanderer (May 15, 2005)

I hope it's goining to be good, because those screenshots look great. 
I cant wait...


----------



## Eradius Lore (May 23, 2005)

they just brought out the trailer for oblivion and it looks mint

http://www.elderscrolls.com/downloads/media_movies.htm


----------

